# Makeup For Tattoo Cover-Up?



## nebbish (Mar 31, 2010)

I've got 'This too shall pass' on the insides of my wrists and I'm trying to get a job where that's frowned upon. I told them I don't have visible tats, which I probably shouldn't have done, but oh well. It's just done in black, so no colors to hide. I got a watch to cover one side, but that still leaves the other.

I went to MAC & they suggested Studio Fix Concealer, but I don't reaaally want to have to spend an hour covering my tats every morning [if I get the job XD] so are there any other options?

Thanks!


----------



## LC (Mar 31, 2010)

girly..unfortunately other than a bandaid there's no other quick fix. The good news is if you're doing this daily, you'll get really quick at it. 3 simple steps. 

1)Take a red lipliner and trace over the words. This counter acts the greenish hue that shows through from the ink and is essential for effective covering.
2)Take the studio finish concealer (it's the only concealer I use to cover tats, it's the same as the studio fix concealer you mentioned) and pat the concealer on, making sure to not blend the red lipliner into the concealer. When it's covered, then
3) set with a translucent setting powder, or try "model in a bottle"...awesome for setting tattoo coverage so that it doesn't rub off.

link to model in a bottle:

Amazon.com: Model in a Bottle Setting Spray 2oz: Beauty


----------



## shimmercoconut (Apr 1, 2010)

I heard Kat Von D's concealer was made to cover tattoos. Also, Dermablend has  a concealer for tattoo coverups. There are videos on youtube that demonstrate Dermablend covering someone's leg tattoo. I would get samples and try it, good luck!


----------



## Zephyra (Apr 1, 2010)

Just to throw out another product name to try:  Keromask is extremely opaque and blends and wears really well.  It's made to cover port wine stains, varicose veins, tattoos, etc. and I can see how it would cover tattoos really well although I only use it on my acne scars.  I think it's the same idea as Dermablend.  I know you can get samples online at camerareadycosmetics.com, which is where I got mine, but you can probably get them elsewhere as well.  http://keromaskconcealer.com/ has some info.  I'll defer to those who have actually tried it for tattoo coverage to tell you if it works!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 1, 2010)

Ben Nye also makes a tattoo cover makeup. I believe that's also what it's called.

I don't think there's any way around having to apply the makeup any morning, short of wearing long sleeves all the time.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Apr 1, 2010)

Illamasqua's rich foundation can cover tattoos.
pixwoo also have a video on how to cover tats


----------



## Nicala (Apr 1, 2010)

To cover it up you want to use a color that will counteract the black color. I'm not familiar with color theory though so I can't exactly recommend a color! Then you want to apply a full coverage concealer on it and set it with a powder. HTH!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 1, 2010)

YouTube - pixiwoo's Channel

I thought this video may be of some help to you. Its the vid Dollygirl92 mentioned - I love pixiwoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx


----------



## nebbish (Apr 1, 2010)

I've seen the video, thank you ladies ;D

& Thanks for all the suggestions! There's so not much information about the subject. Everyone just mentions MAC Studio Fix & not other products [that I've seen] ... maybe I should just try everything & post about how it worked lol.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 2, 2010)

You can try cover FX too that stuff if pretty thick.
The KVD concealer, while its name is like tattoo concealer, is not a good consistency for covering tattoos. Its too thin and liquidy imo.

I would try Cover FX, Dermablend, or a makeup made for stage.
Like someone mentioned, use a red ll to counteract of the tattoo. Maybe set that, and then apply your concealer and set again. 
Ive tried to cover tattoos for shows, and i had some luck with not so great products. My biggest issue was that when i went to put the concealer on top of the red ll, it would smear, which is why i suggest setting it first. Good luck.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 2, 2010)

Try a yellow concealer to help cancel out the black first (just like with dark undereye circles) then apply a skintoned concealer on top. I'd also try wearing chunky bangles to see if u can cover it that way some days too.


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 3, 2010)

As someone mentioned Pixiwoo has a great vid on concealing tatoos on youtube found here: YouTube - Tattoo Covering tutorial (hopefully I'm allowed to put the link if not, sorry)

Not sure how long this takes, but if you start doing it daily for work you will probably be able to pare down the time it takes.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 4, 2010)

dermablend is a fantastic brand for covering creams. i have a compact cream foundation which i use to cover my tattoos or red areas. you have to use their special setting powder in top but once you do it lasts all day long


----------



## trip75 (Apr 4, 2010)

How about trying to find a cute cuff bracelet to cover them or maybe a watch? Just a suggestion. I also have a tat on the inside of my wrist and thats what I do. I'm just too lazy to cover it up all the time.


----------



## nebbish (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the suggestions!

I have a watch for one side ["this too" is on the left and "shall pass" on the right] and the job in question is Disney where bracelets are not allowed, otherwise I would have no problems!

I spent like an hour at the mall the other day.
MAC was good, but not as great as Dermablend, which was awesome until it accidentally touched my pants.
Illamasqua covered well, but I'd have to buy two foundations to mix the color properly and that's a bit much for just covering my wrists.
I tried Cover FX, too. It covered pretty decent, but the Illamasqua was better. I also tried MUFE concealer. I don't remember the name, but it was a liquid? Covered okay, but the colors oxidized on me BAD so I felt that was a bad way to go ....

I'm going to go to ULTA to look at Dermablend again, cos I think that was the way to go. I wish I could try Ben Nye or Kryolan before I buy them.

Someone suggested liquid latex. Does anyone know anything about liquid latex?


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 5, 2010)

Yikes! That's a shame that they don't allow bracelets - my work doesn't allow visible tats, but we can use bracelets, wristbands, long sleeve shirts, whatever to cover them up.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 9, 2010)

Coverblend claims to cover tattoos and you must use their setting powder with it.  I think you can find it at Dilliards and try it before you buy it.


----------



## jazmin28 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah! I've already tried that concealer and in somehow it was effective, but I was forced to completely remove my tattoo because of my job. Last year, I've visited a tattoo laser clinic to remove my tattoo because of my job. At first, I hesitated to do remove it and try to cover up it through make-up and clothes, but I don't want to risk my job anymore because I feel happy about it. For me removing my tattoo was a sacrifice, but I have no option.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Jan 22, 2013)

Bobbi Brown corrector + concealer - it works like a CHARM!


----------



## DivaLevy (Mar 27, 2013)

Kat Von D makeup is a great coverup for that. You can find it in sephora!


----------



## momerklein574 (Apr 4, 2022)

How about trying to find a cute cuff bracelet to cover them or maybe a watch? Just a suggestion. I also have a tat on the inside of my wrist and thats what I do. I'm just too lazy to cover it up all the time.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 5, 2022)

Yeah this thread is 12 years ago… They covered the “cream” foundation cover option.

In the film / TV industry, we never use creams or powders to cover tattoos as these formulations transfer way to easily onto wardrobe, or comes off in shower / heavy rain scenes etc.

Instead we use alcohol based make-ups like Skin Illustrator, Reel Creations, Temptu, or Blue Bird palettes to cover tattoos. And for extra durability, we set it with high performance setting sprays like Green Marble sealer.

With a bit of practice, like with any medium, anyone can cover a tattoo using alcohol based make-ups and they are available to anyone to purchase online.


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 14, 2022)

Here is an example of 2 types of tattoo cover ups.

The one on the left is alcohol based (99%). The one the right is creme based.




The Blue Marble SeLr is a water-based make-up sealer (light duty), best for bridal make-ups. And can be used here to seal both products.






*Alcohol based* - Skin Illustrator

PROS:

- Pigment heavy
- Excellent coverage
- Drys (sets) very quickly
- Longevity
- Mininal touch-ups
- Can be layered with powder, setting sprays
- Very easy to remove with 99%
- Over 50 different palettes to choose from for all skin types and all hair types.
- For straight make-ups to F/X make-ups, to hair, beard, eyebrow colouring to aging.
- Refillable!



CONS:

- Very difficult to blend when applying, as the product sets in seconds
- Difficult to layer, as too much or too little 99% can lift the previous layer
- You have to work very quicky as the product sets in seconds
- Edges can be visible
- Extremely difficult to remove with make-up removers
- This particular brand can have a "plasticky" looking finish under certain lighting conditions
-You have to constanly tweak the amount of alcohol used when applying and layering. Too much 99% and the pigment will look translucent, (unless that is the effect you want!) Too little 99%, and the pigment will become too thick and sticky and will not adhere or layer properly.



*Creme based* - Body Impression

PROS:

- Very easy to blend
- Pigment heavy
- Longer working time, several seconds before blending will become very difficult
- Easy to layer
- Edges disappear
- Good coverage
- _Beautiful_ finish when powdered




CONS:

- Temporary coverage
- Oxidizes when used with 99% based products
- Requires powder to set
- Requires constant touch ups
- Product in the palette dries out over time
- Requires a proprietary revitalizing fluid to re-texturize the product in the palette

The vial with the "RL" on it, is a revitalizing fluid that restores the creme texture of this particular brand. Over time, the creme will dry, shrink, and crack inside the wells. Hence the included vial with this product, and the quality and efficacy of the product will not diminish.





- Requires a setting spray for longer wear... This Green Marble SeLr is a heavy duty sealer best for wet, humid environments like clubbing





When I have the opportunity, I will post pictures of both products being used.


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 28, 2022)

The most difficult tattoo's to cover up are on the neck, fingers and backs-of-hands, due to the constant movement of the skin, and hands and fingers touch _everything!_ So tattoo cover make-ups wear down _very_ quickly due to these constant movements and abrasions.


I am going to cover this neck tattoo on this Back Ground performer...






... Using this Skin Illustrator palette: (I used the 99%) The Slow Activator fluid extends the working time of alcohol based make-ups... In case anyone asked.






Total working time: 5 minutes using 4 shades:
1) Coral Adjuster
2) Rice Paper
3) Natural 1
4) Natural 2

With 3 brushes:
- MAC 209 liner brush
- 2 MAC 188S stipple brushes

No powder or setting spray was used.






Elasped time with no touch-ups: 6 hours




As you can see some wear-and-tear is happening, especially in the creases, also there is no make-up being transferred onto the edge of his collar. Also I didn't realize it at the time, my body is casting a slight shadow on him, hence the perceived colour change of the make-up.

I did not touch it up as this person was wrapped for the day, and I didn't remove it as time didn't allow for it.



Again, when and if the opportunity arises, I will post more tattoo cover photos using cream based tattoo make-ups and a combination of alcohol and cream based products together.


----------

